# AFI - Directing Fall 2015



## Patrick Clement (Mar 31, 2015)

Ladies and germs here we are, just 24 hours away from decisions coming in for AFI Directing. 
Let's commiserate, blow off some steam and best of luck to us all!

I had a hit on my portfolio film on Saturday, so my guess is, decisions are made and we're just waiting for the notice.


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi! I see that you are accepted at Columbia. Me too  What is your first choice?


----------



## Student2015 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey guys first time posting. I received an acceptance email from AFI Yesterday as a directing fellows.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 31, 2015)

Nalcsart said:


> Hi! I see that you are accepted at Columbia. Me too  What is your first choice?


AFI is my top choice, but it looks like emails have already gone out...and I haven't received one. Dang it.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Mar 31, 2015)

Patrick Clement said:


> AFI is my top choice, but it looks like emails have already gone out...and I haven't received one. Dang it.



Hey Patrick, what makes you so sure that all emails are out? I've only seen two accepted at this moment.


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 31, 2015)

I received an early admission yesterday, but I think most of the mails and calls will com tomorrow so don't loose hope! I haven't chosen a school yet, got into Tisch too, a lot depends on the scholarships cause I'm not rich sadly… Can I ask why you prefer AFI??


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 31, 2015)

Mate Boegi said:


> Hey Patrick, what makes you so sure that all emails are out? I've only seen two accepted at this moment.



I've just got to assume, with only 28 fellows that email notifications have to come out pretty quickly. Right? It's not like phone calls, which take time. I'm not discounting it completely but it seems likely  maybe I'm wrong and I can laugh about this later. 



Nalcsart said:


> I received an early admission yesterday, but I think most of the mails and calls will com tomorrow so don't loose hope! I haven't chosen a school yet, got into Tisch too, a lot depends on the scholarships cause I'm not rich sadly… Can I ask why you prefer AFI??


Well I like the fision/fusion model between disciplines for sure. Also I want to work in LA, that's a big plus. Also, relative to programs like NYU, I think they want students who are along in their studies. Ie have some experience. I wanted a program where I wouldn't have to spend a year relearning stuff (like Tisch). Also two year program and you hit the ground running. And it's AFI....


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 31, 2015)

And don't get me wrong I am really happy if I end up at Columbia. It is a really close second for me.


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 31, 2015)

I also like that you start doing stuff more related to your focus at once at AFI but I get a feeling that I will be more free to doing the films I want to do and developing my voice at Columbia… But then, yeah I dont know.. :/


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 31, 2015)

Nalcsart said:


> I also like that you start doing stuff more related to your focus at once at AFI but I get a feeling that I will be more free to doing the films I want to do and developing my voice at Columbia… But then, yeah I dont know.. :/


I really like writing, so Columbia is the perfect place. AFI, that's all directing right away. I like that AFI is more industry focused.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 31, 2015)

Just got the email, waitlist.


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 31, 2015)

Patrick Clement said:


> Just got the email, waitlist.


There is still hope!!!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 31, 2015)

Nalcsart said:


> There is still hope!!!


Well, we'll see I guess. It's hard to say no to Columbia. The interview was great, Eric was extremely personable and complimentary and they offered me a $10k fellowship. Do I give that up for a school that thinks I'm second tier?


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah, lets see when we need to answer to Columbia. If you choose Columbia and I manage to find funding maybe we will be classmates  You are in the Columbia FB group right?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 31, 2015)

Nalcsart said:


> Yeah, lets see when we need to answer to Columbia. If you choose Columbia and I manage to find funding maybe we will be classmates  You are in the Columbia FB group right?


I think, like all the other schools, the notification date is April 15th.


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 31, 2015)

It's really little time, hope we get more. In NYU its the 23rd andin AFI the 30th, since they are competing with each other and we the got the results so late… Anyway we'll see


----------



## redbeatfish (Mar 31, 2015)

@Student2015 @Patrick Clement @Nalcsart congratulations you guys! Patrick, that's awesome you got a 10k scholarship to Columbia--that's no small sum, esp considering the interest on a loan, and no easy feat. They must have really been impressed.

@Nalcsart Where else did you apply besides Columbia and AFI?

Speculating here, but I just have to think I'm not being admitted to AFI since there have been early acceptances/waitlisting, and I haven't heard anything since the interview. It is nice to know that by tomorrow I will no longer be compulsively checking my phone and talking aloud during work. You know, like a crazy person. 

Does anyone know the stats for AFI applications? Like how many people apply and then get interviewed?


----------



## Nalcsart (Apr 1, 2015)

redbeatfish said:


> @Student2015 @Patrick Clement @Nalcsart congratulations you guys! Patrick, that's awesome you got a 10k scholarship to Columbia--that's no small sum, esp considering the interest on a loan, and no easy feat. They must have really been impressed.
> 
> @Nalcsart Where else did you apply besides Columbia and AFI?
> 
> ...



I applied at got accepted at NYU too but I'm leaning towards Columbia or AFI… Hope you hear good news soon!


----------



## redbeatfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks @Nalcsart, just got the e-mail and was denied. I wish I knew why, or if it is worth re-applying or not.


----------



## Filmmaker2015 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nalcsart said:


> I applied at got accepted at NYU too but I'm leaning towards Columbia or AFI… Hope you hear good news soon!


----------



## Nalcsart (Apr 1, 2015)

Filmmaker2015 said:


> Hi Nalcsart, I'm currently deciding between NYU and Columbia for the fall, and am curious why you're leaning towards Columbia of the two (I worry that my understanding of each is very undeveloped).
> 
> I work at an independent production company in NYC, and the NYU "brand" seems to be much stronger than Columbia's-- at least in NYC production. Columbia's reputation (at least in my office), tends to be that it is a program entrenched in theory to a hyperbolic extent and irrelevant in terms of practical skills (i.e. we have produced first features from AFI and NYU directors, but would be slightly wary of a Columbia grad's "hard skills").
> 
> Any insight you have would be greatly appreciated!



Hi! @Filmmaker2015! Are you inte NYU or Columbia fb group? Easier to chat on fb… My name is Nathalie


----------



## Chris W (Oct 28, 2015)

AFI has been added to FilmSchool.org's Film School Review section.

http://www.filmschool.org/filmschools/american-film-institute.5/

Please add a review based on your experience with the school.


----------

